# Which Thermometer?



## linedpaper (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new here, just getting started.  I just ordered a Smoke Vault 24" and from all the reading I've done, I'd be best to get some sort of different thermometer to use with it as the built in ones just aren't up to par.  Any suggestions on what would be a good fit for this smoker, or can I just pick a well reviewed remote meat thermometer off of Amazon and be ok?  What I wasn't sure of is if I should be looking at specifically a meat thermometer or more of one to get the ambient temperature inside the smoker itself.

Thanks!


----------



## linedpaper (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the Maverick ET-733 sitting in my Amazon cart right now, it appears this one is mostly liked?


----------



## pikestabber (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the CSSV 24" and while I wouldn't say the thermometer is "to the degree," I think it does fairly well for gauging ambient temp.

What I would think is more important is a good meat thermometer.

I have this: 
I would rather have this: http://www.thermoworks.com/Thermapen-Mk4?color=7

The Beastometer is a good entry level thermometer. It's got a fairly fast read time, and for the price, does fine. It's not the most durable thing in the world. Dropped it once and it broke...but it has a lifetime warranty and the company has excellent customer service. They sent a replacement, no questions asked.

The Thermapen MK-4 is a significant step up, is faster, waterproof, more durable. It's on my hit list.

Maverick does have a good reputation, but I've never used one.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2016)

Kind of personal preference. I would recommend getting the best multi probe therm you can afford. I use the iGrill2 with 4 probes and it works great for me. Prior to that I used the Maverick 732. I have replaced probes on both units. On the maverick I was replacing probes yearly . The iGrill I have replaced one probe so far in three years of use. Battery life is far better on the iGrill than my mav unit.

I also recommend getting a instant read therm. Super handy for all types of cooking and especially when cooking lots of small things lie thighs, wings, etc. I know everyone here loves the thermapen but for the price I prefer the lavatool. I have two and have given one to my father-in-law and brother-in-law. All work flawlessly. Use the extra $50 bucks and buy a bunch of meat to smoke!


No matter what therm you get here's how to test them:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water


----------



## linedpaper (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks!  The iGrill2 looks great, but after just buying the smoker, I shouldn't spend quite that much.  I'll start off with the Mav and can always change it up down the road.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## seenred (Jul 29, 2016)

linedpaper said:


> Thanks!  The iGrill2 looks great, but after just buying the smoker, I shouldn't spend quite that much.  I'll start off with the Mav and can always change it up down the road.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


linedpaper...first off, welcome aboard!  Congrats on the new smoker and thermometer!

I've been using Maverick remote therms for years with no complaints.  Started with the old ET- 73, then a few years back I added an ET-732.  I've never had a bit of trouble with either one...and they still perform as advertised after all these years.  Those more expensive brands probably have some features and capabilities that are better, but my Mavs have always served my purposes very well.

Red


----------



## linedpaper (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info!  I ordered the ET-733, it was in my price range and seems to be mostly liked.


----------



## referee (Aug 8, 2016)

[h2]Hi all, I'm pretty new to smoking. I'll be upgrading my smoker at some point but now I have a Brinkmann Electric Gourmet Grill and Smoker.. I want to get a meat thermometer and I see some of you are recommending the Maverick ET-733. I don't need anything fancy since I only have the Brinkman at the moment.. Amazon has a few different ET-733s any suggestions which one I should get? also are there any issues with the top resting on the Cable? thanks, Bruce[/h2][h2]  [/h2][h2]
 [/h2]


----------

